# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  смешной вопрос к опытным програмистам

## exotix

С чего начать? То есть, если человек решил изучать эту тему, но книга "Основы Программирования Для Чайников" кажется пустой тратой времени, то с чего посоветуете начать. Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## shmargen

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=766891

----------


## Fallout

> С чего начать? То есть, если человек решил изучать эту тему, но книга "Основы Программирования Для Чайников" кажется пустой тратой времени, то с чего посоветуете начать. Спасибо


 Вопрос индивидуальный.

Почему книга "Основы Программирования Для Чайников" кажется пустой тратой времени? Человек уже знает основы?

----------


## exotix

> Вопрос индивидуальный.
> 
> Почему книга "Основы Программирования Для Чайников" кажется пустой тратой времени? Человек уже знает основы?


  Ну, раз программист считает эту книгу полезной, то человек почитает. А кажется пустой тратой, потому что очень поверхностно преподносится. Сразу обо всём и ни о чём. Подготовка дилетанта.

----------


## v1dEN

не вижу другого способа обучения, кроме как читать книги. по собственному опыту скажу, что на начальном этапе важней всего выучить основные алгоритмы процедурного программирования, также не следует забывать о архитектуре ПК. учиться лучше сразу на С++.
а вообще, мне кажеться, что в 35 лет учиться программить с нуля поздновато ))

----------


## Alexandr_P

> а вообще, мне кажеться, что в 35 лет учиться программить с нуля поздновато ))


 И почему Вам так кажется? В 35 лет жизнь не заканчивается.
Я знаю людей, которые и в 40 лет получали второе образование и круто изменяли всю свою жизнь.

----------


## exotix

> не вижу другого способа обучения, кроме как читать книги. по собственному опыту скажу, что на начальном этапе важней всего выучить основные алгоритмы процедурного программирования, также не следует забывать о архитектуре ПК. учиться лучше сразу на С++.
> а вообще, мне кажеться, что в 35 лет учиться программить с нуля поздновато ))


  Если у вас в 43 мозги уже задубели, то у меня в 35 ещё всё очень подвижно, гибко и восприимчиво в голове

----------


## Phoenixxe

все форумные рекомендации по книгам и технологиям - туфта полная
первый шаг - найти опытного программиста (гуру), успех которого хочется повторить, 
ИЛИ точно определить предметную область, в которой мечтаете работать

----------


## v1dEN

> И почему Вам так кажется? В 35 лет жизнь не заканчивается.
> Я знаю людей, которые и в 40 лет получали второе образование и круто изменяли всю свою жизнь.


 потому что человек учиться в школе - учит алгебру, интиресуеться информатикой, учиться писать простенькие программы. дальше , со свежей головой,поступает в вуз, где изучает архитектуру пк , матан, дискретку, теорию алгоритмов и т.д. + паралельное самообразование. и на выходе получаеться вполне трудспособный джуниор. в 40 начать с нуля возможно , но ооооочень сложно! удачи, дерзайте  :smileflag: 



> Если у вас в 43 мозги уже задубели, то у меня в 35 ещё всё очень подвижно, гибко и восприимчиво в голове


 мне 19 вообщето  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Ну, раз программист считает эту книгу полезной, то человек почитает. А кажется пустой тратой, потому что очень поверхностно преподносится. Сразу обо всём и ни о чём. Подготовка дилетанта.


 К сожалению я не знаю эту книгу и поэтому не могу рекомендовать вам ее. Подумалось вы говорите о целом классе подобных книг. Опытные программисты вам навряд ли посоветуют хорошую книгу для начинающих, так как их путь начинался очень давно, и книги тогда были другими или их не был вообще толковых. Могут наверно лишь только те, кого просили так же подсказать и они просматривали современную литературу начального уровня.

----------


## exotix

> все форумные рекомендации по книгам и технологиям - туфта полная
> первый шаг - найти опытного программиста (гуру), успех которого хочется повторить, 
> ИЛИ точно определить предметную область, в которой мечтаете работать


  Гуру - это проблематично. Однако мечта уже есть. Хочу писать сайты своими силами, делать что-то необычное, а не пользоваться заготовками дримвивер. Потом, хочу, хочу, хочу. Короче идей хватает.

----------


## exotix

> *Сообщение от v1dEN*  мне 19 вообщето


 Ха, тем более, что вы можете знать? мальчег

----------


## Fallout

> Гуру - это проблематично. Однако мечта уже есть. Хочу писать сайты своими силами, делать что-то необычное, а не пользоваться заготовками дримвивер. Потом, хочу, хочу, хочу. Короче идей хватает.


 Было только хотел уже спросить что намного легче что то посоветовать если знать в какую сторону человек хочет развиваться.

Вы уверены что вам нужно программирование чтоб делать сайты ? Ведь уже есть готовые движки практически под все что угодно. Меняете внешний вид, Для этого не нужно программировать. И готово.

----------


## exotix

> Было только хотел уже спросить что намного легче что то посоветовать если знать в какую сторону человек хочет развиваться.
> 
> Вы уверены что вам нужно программирование чтоб делать сайты ? Ведь уже есть готовые движки практически под все что угодно. Меняете внешний вид, Для этого не нужно программировать. И готово.


  Согласна, но некоторые задумки требуют навыков программирования. Да и потом, это похоже на желание автомобилиста разбираться в движке своего авто, а не просто им управлять. Вам знакомо это чувство?

----------


## Fallout

> Согласна, но некоторые задумки требуют навыков программирования. Да и потом, это похоже на желание автомобилиста разбираться в движке своего авто, а не просто им управлять. Вам знакомо это чувство?


 Знакомо конечно. Но следует разделять просто интерес и на сколько вам это реально надо для достижения какой то цели. Время и силы это не бесконечные ресурсы. Одно дело знать в целом как работает двигатель и из чего состоит какой либо конкретный, другое дело начинать вникать в термодинамику и прочее. 

Я к тому что если действительно вам необходимо программирование для воплощения каких либо задумок это одно а если просто так - то это другое.

----------


## v1dEN

> Ха, тем более, что вы можете знать? мальчег


 сейчас речь обо мне или о Вас ?
я сейчас могу написать , что я могу и в каких проектах брал участие. но Вам это надо?
Вы попросили помощи, я написал , что знаю по своему опыту. 
сам 4 года назад начинал учиться с нуля. сейчас , кое-что умею. единстевнное , что мешает устроиться на работу, это траблы с инглишем.
КСТАТИ, еще надо знать английский. и матан с дискреткой (!!!) иначе еще одим быдлокодером станет больше

----------


## Fallout

> КСТАТИ, еще надо знать английский. и матан с дискреткой (!!!) иначе еще одим быдлокодером станет больше


 Ну английский еще куда не шло и то смотря про какой уровень речь, но  матан с дискреткой зачем веб программисту ?!!!!! какова вероятность что он плотно с этим столкнется?

----------


## exotix

> единстевнное , что мешает устроиться на работу, это траблы с инглишем.


  У вас, молодой человек, трабл с общением, и самоуважением. То есть, если вы не уважаете других, то только потому, что не уважаете себя. Поэтому и трабл. Поубавьте амбиции, следите, что бы не ляпнуть лишнего (типа, вам уже поздно учиться), и устроетесь на работу.





> иначе еще одим быдлокодером станет больше


  Вот этой фразой вы вполне могли обидеть хорошего программиста. Что же удивительного, что с вами работать не хотят?

----------


## exotix

> Время и силы это не бесконечные ресурсы. Одно дело знать в целом как работает двигатель и из чего состоит какой либо конкретный, другое дело начинать вникать в термодинамику и прочее. 
> 
> Я к тому что если действительно вам необходимо программирование для воплощения каких либо задумок это одно а если просто так - то это другое.


  Я с вами соглашусь с удовольствием, чем сниму с себя наваждение изучать программирование. Действительно, буду развивать уже существующие навыки. Спасибо.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Ха, тем более, что вы можете знать? мальчег


 В 19 лет есть такие гуру, до которых Вы и за всю свою жизнь не дорастёте  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> Ха, тем более, что вы можете знать? мальчег


 В 19 лет есть такие гуру, до которых Вы и за всю свою жизнь не дорастёте  :smileflag:

----------


## kresteleff

> В 19 лет есть такие гуру, до которых Вы и за всю свою жизнь не дорастёте


 Так никто не мешает начать в 30 и к 40 стать гуру. Дело не в возрасте, дело в мозгах и желании.

----------


## v1dEN

> У вас, молодой человек, трабл с общением, и самоуважением. То есть, если вы не уважаете других, то только потому, что не уважаете себя. Поэтому и трабл. Поубавьте амбиции, следите, что бы не ляпнуть лишнего (типа, вам уже поздно учиться), и устроетесь на работу.
> 
> 
>  Вот этой фразой вы вполне могли обидеть хорошего программиста. Что же удивительного, что с вами работать не хотят?


 Давай не будем учить друг-друга как разговаривать, ок ? Ты первая перешла на личности. Я высказал , свое мнение, что в 35 учить программированию поздно , он вполне может не совпадать с твои мнение или с истинной. это нормально.

быдлокодер - это сленговое понятие, значение которого хороший программист знает. советую погуглить )) и вообще нужно отличать кодеров от программистов-разработчиков.

----------


## v1dEN

> Ну английский еще куда не шло и то смотря про какой уровень речь, но  матан с дискреткой зачем веб программисту ?!!!!! какова вероятность что он плотно с этим столкнется?


 а разве не понятно , что я имел в виду системщиков или прикладных программеров?

----------


## kresteleff

Раскажите для чего матан нужен системщикам и другим программистам?

----------


## Fallout

> и вообще нужно отличать кодеров от программистов-разработчиков.


 А что есть общие четкие определения этих понятий? Многие не разделяют эти понятия. Кое где  кодер несет отрицательный подтекст, но кое где и положительный. Не на одном форуме копья ломали по этому поводу. Так что лучше не привязываться к какому либо смыслу/подтексту слова кодер.

----------


## Fallout

> а разве не понятно , что я имел в виду системщиков или прикладных программеров?


 Нет, не понятно, откуда это должно было следовать?

Ну и присоединюсь к вопросу который задал* kresteleff*

----------


## Phoenixxe

> Гуру - это проблематично. Однако мечта уже есть. Хочу писать сайты своими силами, делать что-то необычное, а не пользоваться заготовками дримвивер. Потом, хочу, хочу, хочу. Короче идей хватает.


 Если это и есть описание предметной области мечты, то, уж поверьте мне, Вы не сделали еще и первого шага из ста.




> Хочу писать сайты своими силами.


 на таком уровне осознания  это конкуренция с индусами и китайцами, и они будут Вас уделывать как минимум пару лет. В этот период в лучшем случае работать будете на еду. А затем начнете все-таки искать гуру. Или уйдете во что-то другое.




> Было только хотел уже спросить что намного легче что то посоветовать если знать в какую сторону человек хочет развиваться.


 Та же мысль другими словами, должен быть осязаемая Цель, мега морковка, за которую хочется отдать лучшее время своей жизни - то которое сейчас.
Иначе очень скоро потеря интереса, апатия, разочарование и творческая импотенция.




> Согласна, но некоторые задумки требуют навыков программирования.


 для начала все задумки требуют экспертизы более опытного в данной сфере человека
иначе это будет изобретение нового колеса, на которое никто и не взглянет
Затем потеря интереса, апатия, разочарование и творческая импотенция.




> ...
> быдлокодер - это сленговое понятие, значение которого хороший программист знает. советую погуглить )) и вообще нужно отличать кодеров от программистов-разработчиков.


 упоминание этого термина и тщательное повторение дает понять, что автор недавно перешел в касту программистов-разработчиков из касты.... другой касты.
И морально готов перейти в программерскую нирвану.
Тим лиды и эйчары хорошо знакомы с этим синдромом, он часто означает последующую реинкарнацию через несколько лет в касте тех самых кодеров.
Затем потеря интереса, апатия, ну и так далее.

Давайте будем добры друг к другу. 
Программистов и так слишком мало осталось. В эти времена надо сплотиться, даже прижаться друг к другу, и тут девушки в нашей профессии как никогда кстати !

В общем, топик стартер exotix, повторю мысль
ищите гуру, человека, которому верите, которого уважаете, который скажет ЧЕМ именно Вам надо заниматься.

----------


## exotix

> Давай не будем учить друг-друга как разговаривать, ок ? Ты первая перешла на личности. Я высказал , свое мнение, что в 35 учить программированию поздно , он вполне может не совпадать с твои мнение или с истинной. это нормально.
> 
> быдлокодер - это сленговое понятие, значение которого хороший программист знает. советую погуглить )) и вообще нужно отличать кодеров от программистов-разработчиков.


  Ну вот видите, а ещё вы удивляетесь, почему у вас нет работы

----------


## exotix

> В 19 лет есть такие гуру, до которых Вы и за всю свою жизнь не дорастёте


  Я имела ввиду не мастерство программирования, а знания жизненных ситуаций.

----------


## exotix

> Если это и есть описание предметной области мечты, то, уж поверьте мне, Вы не сделали еще и первого шага из ста.
> 
> 
> на таком уровне осознания  это конкуренция с индусами и китайцами, и они будут Вас уделывать как минимум пару лет. В этот период в лучшем случае работать будете на еду. А затем начнете все-таки искать гуру. Или уйдете во что-то другое.
> 
> 
> Та же мысль другими словами, должен быть осязаемая Цель, мега морковка, за которую хочется отдать лучшее время своей жизни - то которое сейчас.
> Иначе очень скоро потеря интереса, апатия, разочарование и творческая импотенция.
> 
> ...


  Смею вас огорчить, с таким отношением к здоровой конкуренции вам будет сложно добиться мастерства в чём либо

----------


## Animator30

exotix, а может стоит всё же прислушаться к людям.

----------


## exotix

> exotix, а может стоит всё же прислушаться к людям.


 Так я уже прислушалась, Аниматор )) Вы не внимательно читаете. Я даже поблагодарила за то, что отговорили. Но за внимание спасибки )))

----------


## exotix

Ой, это я в личном сообщении ответила, сори. Да, я уже прислушалась. Действительно, зачем время зря тратить. Но кстати, пока я об этом думала, нашла кучу полезной литературы, программирование для детей. Очень доходчиво всё объясняется. А так же скачала обучающую прогу, тоже для детей. Учит в картинках программированию, и даже можно электроприборами управлять с ея помощью

----------


## shmargen

> А так же скачала обучающую прогу, тоже для детей. Учит в картинках программированию, и даже можно электроприборами управлять с ея помощью


 это вы уже ушли от программирования а перешли к управляемым алгоритмами конструкторам 
ну тогда осильте вот это _http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/113079/
там как раз на Scratch
http://www.marsohod.org/index.php/ourblog/11/106-scratchstart
комментарии к статье тоже полезны (как всегда)
можно начать с алгоритмов  куда вы и пришли на тек. момент
http://img13.nnm.ru/6/4/7/5/c/6475c117755ad17bbe7b716fdb81798b_full.jpg

----------


## exotix

> это вы уже ушли от программирования а перешли к управляемым алгоритмами конструкторам 
> ну тогда осильте вот это _http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/113079/
> там как раз на Scratch
> http://www.marsohod.org/index.php/ourblog/11/106-scratchstart
> комментарии к статье тоже полезны (как всегда)
> можно начать с алгоритмов  куда вы и пришли на тек. момент
> http://img13.nnm.ru/6/4/7/5/c/6475c117755ad17bbe7b716fdb81798b_full.jpg


  Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## torxx

Единственный способ научиться писать программы - это писать программы, а не обсуждать как научиться это делать на форумах.

В книжке для чайников все программы понятны? Вы в состоянии писать  подобные?

----------


## exotix

> Единственный способ научиться писать программы - это писать программы, а не обсуждать как научиться это делать на форумах.
> 
> В книжке для чайников все программы понятны? Вы в состоянии писать  подобные?


 Если очень захотеть, можно и в космос полететь. Но в последнее время я довольно быстро осваиваюсь в HTML. Я уже ближе к цели? Собственно сама идея появилась в результате желания тоньше понимать веб-построение. Я не говорю дизайн, а именно устройство. Знаете какой быстрейший способ научиться английскому языку - оказаться в Англии на долго, без русскоязычных друзей. Так и у меня произошло. Купила домен на конструкторе сайтов. А там оказалось всё очень даже не просто. Единственный способ построить простейший сайт - непременное знание HTML, CSS, и ява. А уже только потом возможность интегрировать туда страницы созданные ленивым Macromedia Dreamweaver. Так что не мытьём, так катаньем, но всё таки осваиваю потихонечку. Думаю, что и С++ при желании будет доступен моему восприятию. Но пока надобность в нём отпала. Я ответила на ваш вопрос? Кажется даже слегка поумничала, как же без этого?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Единственный способ построить простейший сайт - непременное знание HTML, CSS, и ява.


 На будущее может пригодится. Не путайте ява(java) с яваскрипт(javascript) - это абсолютно разные языки.

----------


## exotix

> На будущее может пригодится. Не путайте ява(java) с яваскрипт(javascript) - это абсолютно разные языки.


 Я имела ввиду javascript. А чем javascript отличается от java?

----------


## Fallout

> Я имела ввиду javascript. А чем javascript отличается от java?


 Я понял что вы имеете ввиду как раз  javascript, так как рядом в контексте есть HTML и CSS.
Просто яваскрипт не принято сокращать до просто ява, так как просто ява уже есть.

Я был свидетелем того как люди покупали книги по java хотя нужен им был на самом деле javascript.

Чем отличаются? Многим чтоб здесь писать. 
Но самое главное для вас - областью применения. Там где вы используете яваскрипт, то есть совмесно с HTML, ява не применяется.

----------


## Архон

> Купила домен на конструкторе сайтов. А там оказалось всё очень даже не просто. Единственный способ построить простейший сайт - непременное знание HTML, CSS, и ява. А уже только потом возможность интегрировать туда страницы созданные ленивым Macromedia Dreamweaver. Так что не мытьём, так катаньем, но всё таки осваиваю потихонечку.


 Прикольно. А какая тематика сайта? Покажите, что у Вас уже получилось?

----------


## exotix

> Прикольно. А какая тематика сайта? Покажите, что у Вас уже получилось?


 Обязательно покажу, как только он будет готов. Пол работы, ну вы в курсе)))

----------


## BeSeDa

а у меня тупой вопрос жалкого юзера.
ноут тихо проигрывает только фильмы (разные), ставила разные кодеки на звук и обновляла. эффект был, но очень слабый. что делать?

----------


## Архон

попробуй kmplayer, если не поможет, подключи колонки и сделай погромче

----------


## Идеальный план

научиться новому никогда не поздно. По-моему в Англии одна старушенция в 67 на права научилась и сдала 
Что вам надо, так это книги. Начать, конечно, можно и с литературы для чайников, но потом обязательно почитайте Рихтер Дж и Нэш Трей, вам главное понять сам смысл как это делается и для чего, какие механизмы и как работают. Если разберетесь с этим, то вопрос, какой язык учить будет, неактуален; зная принципы как что взаимодействует язык становиться, лишь способом реализации. Английский неплохо знать на уровне чтения документации, остальное уже будет нагоняться в процессе

----------


## Helvetica

Кстати на тему обучения - тут мастер-класс назревает с Антоном Ярусовым - кто-нить идет?

----------


## Magneto

Я не слышал, дайте ссылку.

----------


## kresteleff

> Кстати на тему обучения - тут мастер-класс назревает с Антоном Ярусовым - кто-нить идет?


 Кто это такой и почему его должны все знать?

----------


## Helvetica

> Кто это такой и почему его должны все знать?


 нуууу... не знаю как кто, а я следила раньше за его деятельностью. Конечно немного косвенно, но все же. Он же ж у Лебедева арт директором работал, сейчас в Popcorn Design House тоже арт директором.  В Британике преподает... ну не знаю, чтоб еще такого о нем сказать, чтоб было понятнее!)) 
Он веб дизайнер, графический дизайн... А сейчас он приезжает в Одессу с мастер-классом по интерактиву. В общем там и диз, и программинг - все будет!)

----------


## kresteleff

> В общем там и диз, и программинг - все будет!)


 Арт директор о программировании. Ну-ну

----------


## Helvetica

> Арт директор о программировании. Ну-ну


 а что вас смущает? :smileflag: )) Если человек занимается интерактивом и диджиталом, и дизайном, то что именно он должен знать больше? :smileflag:  Мне кажется это интересные симбиоз! Поэтому и хочу послушать что он видит в этом и как реализовывает!) 
В общем как хотите - а я взяла уже билетик себе со скидкой!) ня-ня-ня-ня-ня-ня!)))

----------


## kresteleff

> а что вас смущает?)) Если человек занимается интерактивом и диджиталом, и дизайном, то что именно он должен знать больше? Мне кажется это интересные симбиоз! Поэтому и хочу послушать что он видит в этом и как реализовывает!) 
> В общем как хотите - а я взяла уже билетик себе со скидкой!) ня-ня-ня-ня-ня-ня!)))


 Да, кто вас останавливает)) А вот мне не кажется. Дизайнер, который рассуждает о программирование - такое только в Apple бывает.

----------


## Fallout

> а что вас смущает?)) Если человек занимается интерактивом и диджиталом, и дизайном, то что именно он должен знать больше? Мне кажется это интересные симбиоз! Поэтому и хочу послушать что он видит в этом и как реализовывает!) 
> В общем как хотите - а я взяла уже билетик себе со скидкой!) ня-ня-ня-ня-ня-ня!)))


 Я конечно понимаю что вы наврядли заинтересованы лично в этих лекциях, а просто пиарите таким образом. но термины *интерактив* и *диджитал* в теме о програмировании выносят мозг  :smileflag:

----------


## Phoenixxe

> Поэтому и хочу послушать что он видит в этом и как реализовывает!) 
> В общем как хотите - а я взяла уже билетик себе со скидкой!) ня-ня-ня-ня-ня-ня!)))


  Любой неслучайный посетитель этого раздела уже понял, что Ваши слова - это пиар, пиар отечественного разлива, то есть бессмысленный и беспощадный.

К тому же тематика этой встречи очень далека от то, что нужно подавляющему большинству присутствующих разработчиков или студентов, т.е. по моему скромному мнению Вы и/или докладчик слегка промахнулись с целевой аудиторией.

Я не буду здесь много оффтопить, но если Вы мне заплатите те самые 600 грн., или борзыми щенками,  я обьясню пошагово где именно Вы промахнулись.

----------


## Идеальный план

Советский "пиар" такой совецкий и беспощадный

----------


## Helvetica

ну и зря вы так, я с этого ничего не получаю, просто сама интересуюсь и занимаюсь дизайном, и веб дизайном. Решила найти единомышленников. Учитывая то, что веб дизайнер все равно так или иначе должен понимать программирование (хотя бы как оно работает), то и программист должен вплотную сотрудничать с дизайнерами, потому для производства чего-то и правду толкового необходимо знать и то, и другое. Это моя личная позиция. Уверять вас в чем-то не вижу смысла, ибо ваши мысли о том, что это совсем не взаимосвязанные вещи убеждают о вашем уровне...
Наверно поэтому нет ни одного приличного сайта в Одессе...

----------


## exotix

Сегодня услышала, что, мол, сайт созданный полностью во флеш - есть дурной тон. Так ли это?

----------


## Идеальный план

Действительно есть такое мнение. Флэш дольше грузиться, более труден в исправлении/администрировании ,достаточно дорог.В общем есть у него минусы.
Но есть и плюсы - он красивей, более интерактивен. Его нужно правильно использовать иначе минусов будет больше чем плюсов.
На заметку статья:
http://chikuyonok.ru/2009/03/flash-sites-are-bad/

----------


## exotix

> Действительно есть такое мнение. Флэш дольше грузиться, более труден в исправлении/администрировании ,достаточно дорог.В общем есть у него минусы.
> Но есть и плюсы - он красивей, более интерактивен. Его нужно правильно использовать иначе минусов будет больше чем плюсов.
> На заметку статья:
> http://chikuyonok.ru/2009/03/flash-sites-are-bad/


 Очень доходчиво, спасибо)

----------


## Phoenixxe

> Сегодня услышала, что, мол, сайт созданный полностью во флеш - есть дурной тон. Так ли это?


 Если это красивая сайт-визитка 
или статического контента заметно меньше динамического
или реализация очень рич интерфейса
то вполне можно

другое дело что во втором и третьем варианте иногда могут быть более адекватные альтернативы

----------


## Fallout

> ну и зря вы так, я с этого ничего не получаю, просто сама интересуюсь и занимаюсь дизайном, и веб дизайном. Решила найти единомышленников. Учитывая то, что веб дизайнер все равно так или иначе должен понимать программирование (хотя бы как оно работает), то и программист должен вплотную сотрудничать с дизайнерами, потому для производства чего-то и правду толкового необходимо знать и то, и другое. Это моя личная позиция. Уверять вас в чем-то не вижу смысла, ибо ваши мысли о том, что это совсем не взаимосвязанные вещи убеждают о вашем уровне...
> Наверно поэтому нет ни одного приличного сайта в Одессе...


 Зато вы свой уровень уже показали и подтверждаете каждым постом
Успокойтесь уже.
Если в этом вашем посте есть хоть капля правды то  вам лучше потратить 600 грн на какие либо умные книги, гораздо полезнее будет. А то верят в доброго "волшебника" который за пару часов расскажет что то такое что сразу можно достигнуть небес не тратя каких либо усилий.

----------


## Fallout

> Действительно есть такое мнение. Флэш дольше грузиться, более труден в исправлении/администрировании ,достаточно дорог.В общем есть у него минусы.
> Но есть и плюсы - он красивей, более интерактивен. Его нужно правильно использовать иначе минусов будет больше чем плюсов.
> На заметку статья:
> http://chikuyonok.ru/2009/03/flash-sites-are-bad/


 Думал что в статье первым делом скажут что на чистом флеше (без дублирования в хтмл) обломятся мобильные девайсы в включая яблочников. Ну и для SEO флеш это враг

----------


## exotix

> Ну и для SEO флеш это враг


  Пожалуй это самая главная причина только для банеров им пользоваться. То есть флеш текст распознаётся роботом как картинка?

----------


## Идеальный план

Флэш-сайты можно индексировать, но тут уже начинается война форматов, учтите что конкурент флэша это сильверлайт и html5( который никак не разродиться). И конкурентам не очень нравится тот факт что адобе не подпускает их к своим разработкам

----------


## exotix

А где можно посмотреть примеры, как работает сильверлайт? Вы знаете сайты с участием сильверлайт? Надеюсь, я правильно построила вопрос?

----------


## Идеальный план

да простят меня модераторы за ссылки 
http://www.webmasters-nn.ru/2011/silverlight-sites-samples/
http://www.abronova.com/?p=82

Можете и сами поиграться в нем

----------


## exotix

> да простят меня модераторы за ссылки 
> http://www.webmasters-nn.ru/2011/silverlight-sites-samples/
> http://www.abronova.com/?p=82
> 
> Можете и сами поиграться в нем


  Конечно поиграюсь, вы меня заинтересовали. Только с флешем разберусь окончательно, и возьмусь за сильверлайт ))

----------


## exotix

Судя по всему, такие сайты тоже довольно увесистые?

----------


## Fallout

> Пожалуй это самая главная причина только для банеров им пользоваться. То есть флеш текст распознаётся роботом как картинка?


 Ранее так оно и было. Сейчас вроде как гуголь научился хоть как то разбираться флеш но все равно не идеально

----------


## Fallout

> Конечно поиграюсь, вы меня заинтересовали. Только с флешем разберусь окончательно, и возьмусь за сильверлайт ))


 Следом еще и JavaFX возьметесь ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Идеальный план

*Fallout* - не запутывайте девушку  не умалчивайте что есть мног технологий  но если браться почитать и то и то и се то в итоге не выходе ничего не будет  
*exotix* - если вы выбираете что начать учить то это очень хорошо  если вы учите таким способом то наверное стоит все же взяться за что-нибуть одно, поучить
и сделать несколько проектов на этой технологии и тогда уже задумываться об изучении другой технологии.

----------


## Phoenixxe

Похоже, таки соблазнили на SilverLight, при всех его глюках и недостатках - я где-то так и подозревал

а главное, никто даже не сказал о старом добром JavaScript + Ajax
это же азы и начало начал !




> Сообщение от Fallout
> 
> 
> Следом еще и JavaFX возьметесь ? 
> 
> 
>  *Fallout* - не запутывайте девушку  не умалчивайте что есть мног технологий


 думаю, это был сарказм
для новичка пытаться побороть JavaFX или Silverilght без базовых знаний, тем более в одиночку, это чересчур оптимистично и академически неправильно

----------


## Идеальный план

Согласен с *Phoenixxe*
Но то что вы говорите это базовые знания

----------


## exotix

> для новичка пытаться побороть JavaFX или Silverilght без базовых знаний, тем более в одиночку, это чересчур оптимистично и академически неправильно


 Особенно мне хочется что-то одолеть, когда мне говорят, что это невозможно

----------


## Fallout

> Особенно мне хочется что-то одолеть, когда мне говорят, что это невозможно


 Могут сказать что и на Марс невозможно полететь - вы же не рветесь думаю ?  :smileflag: 

(На деле то одолеть то может и возможно, но тратить годы на это то зачем, а быстро - таки да невозможно. Ядерную физику за короткое время одолеть невозможно и мало кто с этим спорит ведь)

----------


## exotix

> Могут сказать что и на Марс невозможно полететь - вы же не рветесь думаю ? 
> 
> (На деле то одолеть то может и возможно, но тратить годы на это то зачем, а быстро - таки да невозможно. Ядерную физику за короткое время одолеть невозможно и мало кто с этим спорит ведь)


 Вы максималист  :smileflag:  Я же в разумных пределах имею ввиду)

----------


## exotix

Существует ли, (или), можно ли создать?
Условный оператор, который бы позволял при отсутствии флеш-плеера (или при старой версии), не загружать флеш-заставку сайта, а показывать заранее предусмотренную для такой ситуации, картинку.

----------


## Phoenixxe

> Существует ли, (или), можно ли создать?
> Условный оператор, который бы позволял при отсутствии флеш-плеера (или при старой версии), не загружать флеш-заставку сайта, а показывать заранее предусмотренную для такой ситуации, картинку.


 конечно

шаг номер 1
http://www.google.com.ua/#sclient=psy&num=10&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=html+t  ag+flash+player+disabled&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&f  p=1fdcd96f3e94e20c

шаг номер 2
любая релевантная страница, например
http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/flash-actionscript-150/show-jpg-instead-swf-if-flash-disabled-177411.html

шаг номер 3
овации мне

----------


## exotix

Я бы с удовольствием поаплодировала, но не поняла что делать. И к тому же это явно не об операторах.

----------

++......    ,   ????

----------


## Phoenixxe

,

----------

))0

----------


## exotix

,  ,      DirectAdmin?    ?

----------


## 6ecuk

Direct Admin            .
http://www.site-helper.ru/uploading.html

----------


## exotix

?

----------


## BeSeDa

.     ? 
     ,    ,       .  -     ?

----------


## exotix

> .     ? 
>      ,    ,       .  -     ?


     ))       .   ,   .    .    .     ,    .

----------


## Zelion_D

> ))       .   ,   .    .    .     ,    .


          .      .

P.S.:  .     .  3     ,  ,      .

----------

avira  avg

----------


## exotix

> .      .


    !     .     ,    ,    .     .

----------


## exotix

!!!    ,   ,    .   ,     ,      Dreamweaver??       ,       .   ,       ,  ,    ,   .    .   ,   ?      ??? 
  **  **<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<title>$SITE_NAME$ - $MODULE_NAME$</title>
<?$META_DESCRIPTION$?>
<link type="text/css" rel="StyleSheet" href="/_st/my.css" />
</head>

<body>
$ADMIN_BAR$
<div id="contanier" align="center">
$GLOBAL_AHEADER$

<!-- <middle> -->
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%">
<tr>
<td valign="top" style="width:200px;">
$GLOBAL_CLEFTER$

</td>

<td valign="top" style="padding:0px 20px 0px 20px;"><?if($MODULE_NAME$)?><h1>$MODULE_NAME$</h1><?endif?><!-- <body> -->$CONTENT$<!-- </body> --></td>

<td valign="top" style="width:200px;">
$GLOBAL_DRIGHTER$
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<!-- </middle> -->

$GLOBAL_BFOOTER$
</div>
</body>

</html>
     ,      ??   ,   .     !     ,    ?     
  **  **<html>
<head>
<title>  </title>
</head>
<body>
 !
<br>
 ?
</body>
</html>  ,     .       ,     

   .   ,      HTML

----------


## Phoenixxe

-          .
 Hello world ,       .

  ,    ,       -   ,   .
      HTML,       -  , ,  
 HTML div,   CSS -      




> ,      HTML

----------


## Zelion_D

> !!!    ,   ,    .   ,     ,      Dreamweaver??       ,       .   ,       ,  ,    ,   .    .   ,   ?      ???


  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> !     .     ,    ,    .     .


  :smileflag:         . ,       .    .

----------


## exotix

,   .  ,    .    .          .     ,   .   ,     ,      ,      .       .   -   .  ,    ?  ,  .

  **  ** <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>electra.od.ua</title>
</head>
*<frameset rows="80,*" frameborder="yes" border="2" framespacing="2">
  <frame src="electra_sale.html" name="topFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="topFrame" title="topFrame" />
  <frame src="electra.html" name="mainFrame" id="mainFrame" title="electra_sale" />
</frameset>*
<noframes><body>
</body></noframes>
</html>

----------


## 6ecuk

.      - http://www.ex.ua/view/3410762?r=28714.

----------


## exotix

> .      - http://www.ex.ua/view/3410762?r=28714.


 ,

----------


## Fallout

> !!!    ,   ,    .   ,     ,      Dreamweaver??       ,       .   ,       ,  ,    ,   .    .   ,   ?      ??? 
>   **  **<html>
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
> <title>$SITE_NAME$ - $MODULE_NAME$</title>
> <?$META_DESCRIPTION$?>
> <link type="text/css" rel="StyleSheet" href="/_st/my.css" />
> </head>
> 
> ...


         HTML   PHP? C       .
        ,         ,    

   Firebug  Firefox.                 .
    ,   ,    , 

 div, span c  margin, float, clear.                  95% .

----------


## exotix

,       .    -   ,     ,   .       .    ,      ,    .    ,   ,    .     .     .    CSS   .   .    , ,    ,    Dreamweaver   ,      ,          . ,     .

----------


## Fallout

> ,       .    -   ,     ,   .       .    ,      ,    .    ,   ,    .     .     .    CSS   .   .    , ,    ,    Dreamweaver   ,      ,          . ,     .


 .....           ,           .
 ,          -    ,    ,

----------


## exotix

,   .      - .         ))       ..

----------


## exotix

,    !DOCTYPE html PUBLIC   http://www.w3.org,  ,      : 
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
   http://htmlbook.ru/html/!doctype       .    ?

----------


## vadoru

<!DOCTYPE html>           .

----------


## exotix

.      http://htmlbook.ru,    ?  ,         charset - utf-8  windows-1251

----------


## Fallout

> ,    !DOCTYPE html PUBLIC   http://www.w3.org,  ,      : 
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
>    http://htmlbook.ru/html/!doctype       .    ?


 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTD 
      ,        ,     .  
     HTML       XML,         ,  DTD     ,

----------


## exotix

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTD 
>       ,        ,     .  
>      HTML       XML,         ,  DTD     ,


  ,   .     ,   ?  ?    ,     ?

----------


## Fallout

> ,   .     ,   ?  ?    ,     ?


  :smileflag:     .         10     ,            .
       .

               .     .

----------


## exotix

,     ?

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>?????????? ?????. ??????? ???????. ?????????? ?????? ??????? ?? ??????. ??????? ??????.</title>
<meta name="keywords" content="?????????? ?????, ?????? ?? ???????, ?????? ?????, ??????? ??????, ??????? ???????, ???????????????? ?????, ????????? ?????, ??????? ???????, ?????????? ???????, ?????????? ?????? ???????, ????????? ????????, ??????????? ????????? ??? ???????, ??????? ??????? ?????? ? ?????????? php ? mysql, ??????? ??????? ??????">
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">

----------


## exotix

,      ,

----------



----------


## Phoenixxe

> ,    !DOCTYPE html PUBLIC   http://www.w3.org,  ,      : 
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> http://htmlbook.ru/html/!doctype       .    ?


     ,         .
      .

   ,   "standart mode" and "quircks mode"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quirks_mode
  -

----------


## exotix

> -


   .    - .           ()    ,      ,      ,  .  ,        ,  .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quirks_mode    ?

----------


## exotix

-   -.  ,  -,   ,     ,     .    , - -      -,    .  ,     ,   ?   .  -      .

----------

. *exotix*       web-,      :
 ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## exotix

> . *exotix*       web-,      :
>  ,  ,   ,    .


   .      .  ,   -    ,  .  ,     ,   ,    ,       ,      ,         .  ,           .     ,   ..  ,   ,      ,  ,     .          .     ,   .

----------


## Journeyman

:

----------


## Apple

,    #   ,++? (      )

----------


## Zelion_D

> ,    #   ,++? (      )


 ,  .    ,     :smileflag:  

P.S.: ,  ,   ,  /++,      (   ).

----------

#   Java 
    ,         net           .
   #   ,      );

----------


## Journeyman

> P.S.: Но, лично я, не признаю ничего, кроме С/С++, остальное всё языки для домохозяек (асм не в счёт).


 О, так ещё и юношеский максимализм!

----------


## Zelion_D

> О, так ещё и юношеский максимализм!


 Нагуглил?  :smileflag: 

P.S.: Сейчас этих "языков" столько расплодилось, что можно вообще не включать мозг, а просто тарабанить по клавишам. Отсюда и такое качество приложений и такое кол-во тестеров  :smileflag:  Ну да, за гавно-кодерами не поспевают проверять весь их бред  :smileflag:  Моё мнение, чем ближе язык к железу, тем сложнее на нём писать, а соответственно специалисты более подготовленные, а не эти домохозяйки, называющие себя "разработчиками"  :smileflag:

----------


## Journeyman

> Нагуглил? 
> 
> P.S.: Сейчас этих "языков" столько расплодилось, что можно вообще не включать мозг, а просто тарабанить по клавишам. Отсюда и такое качество приложений и такое кол-во тестеров  Ну да, за гавно-кодерами не поспевают проверять весь их бред  Моё мнение, чем ближе язык к железу, тем сложнее на нём писать, а соответственно специалисты более подготовленные, а не эти домохозяйки, называющие себя "разработчиками"


 Позволю себе не согласиться. Похоже чем ближе язык к железу, тем более он привязан к нему (менее портируемый). К тому же на простых языках сложнее описывать сложные конструкции. Иногда из-за обилия деталей становится не видно большой картины. Другими словами есть разные ниши и разные языки для них. К тому же изучение языков с разной парадигмой меняет мышление. После беглого знакомства со scheme мой javascript стал лучше. Просто начал использовать другие подходы.

Что касается специалистов - это тема большая и вполне может быть не особо связана с языком.

----------


## Fallout

> P.S.: Сейчас этих "языков" столько расплодилось, что можно вообще не включать мозг, а просто тарабанить по клавишам. Отсюда и такое качество приложений и такое кол-во тестеров  Ну да, за гавно-кодерами не поспевают проверять весь их бред  Моё мнение, чем ближе язык к железу, тем сложнее на нём писать, а соответственно специалисты более подготовленные, а не эти домохозяйки, называющие себя "разработчиками"


 Много языков лично знаете и умеете использовать?
О да C/C++ разработка не требует тестирования  :smileflag: 

PS ну хватит так уже палить свой небольшой опыт   :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> Много языков лично знаете и умеете использовать?
> О да C/C++ разработка не требует тестирования 
> 
> PS ну хватит так уже палить свой небольшой опыт


 Тестирование требует всё, но кое-где его больше, чем нужно. По причине того, что код (если это вообще можно таковым назвать) очень некачественный, в силу того, что специалисты такие...
Пробовал разное  :smileflag:  Остановился на С/C++ и вот уже 5+ лет ему не изменяю. Опыт у меня достаточный, можете не сомневаться  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> Позволю себе не согласиться. Похоже чем ближе язык к железу, тем более он привязан к нему (менее портируемый). К тому же на простых языках сложнее описывать сложные конструкции. Иногда из-за обилия деталей становится не видно большой картины.


 Всё портируется  :smileflag:  При желании. Простых языках?  :smileflag:  Интересно... С каких пор, тот-же javascript, стал "не простым языком"?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Тестирование требует всё, но кое-где его больше, чем нужно. По причине того, что код (если это вообще можно таковым назвать) очень некачественный, в силу того, что специалисты такие...
> Пробовал разное  Остановился на С/C++ и вот уже 5+ лет ему не изменяю. Опыт у меня достаточный, можете не сомневаться


 И что С/С++ код по определению менее бажен, потому как писан типа специалистами которые смогли освоить сие? 
Не смешите, постоянно всплывают баги сишных приложений, и не меньше чем в остальных.
Кроме качества кода есть еще куча других критериев таких как скорость разработки, стоимость кода, стоимость ошибки и т д
И они в свою очередь влияют на качество кода.

Как вы можете сравнивать то что толком не попробывали? Я бы понимаю еще было бы заявлено - пару лет плотно работал с этим, пару лет с тем, а вот с этим больше всех.  А то попробывал немного, если еще пробовал а не hello world написал или пару статей прочел - но уже знаток.

Насчет опыта не сомневаюсь - зрелые осознают что язык это лишь инструмент и у каждого своя ниша под которую он заточен

----------


## Zelion_D

> И что С/С++ код по определению менее бажен, потому как писан типа специалистами которые смогли освоить сие? 
> Не смешите, постоянно всплывают баги сишных приложений, и не меньше чем в остальных.
> Кроме качества кода есть еще куча других критериев таких как скорость разработки, стоимость кода, стоимость ошибки и т д
> И они в свою очередь влияют на качество кода.
> 
> Как вы можете сравнивать то что толком не попробывали? Я бы понимаю еще было бы заявлено - пару лет плотно работал с этим, пару лет с тем, а вот с этим больше всех.  А то попробывал немного, если еще пробовал а не hello world написал или пару статей прочел - но уже знаток.
> 
> Насчет опыта не сомневаюсь - зрелые осознают что язык это лишь инструмент и у каждого своя ниша под которую он заточен


 Дело не в коде, а в ответственности  :smileflag:  Сишники более ответственно подходят к работе. Но везде есть гавно-кодеры и это факт  :smileflag: ))
Ну да, оно и видно, что все гонятся за скоростью разработки и чем дешевле, тем лучше  :smileflag:  Результат = гавно-софт, на который потом плюются юзеры.
К тому-же, приимущество С в том, что он не зависит от фреймворков, в которых тоже могут содержаться баги  :smileflag:  Насчёт ниши не спорю, есть программисты, а есть домохозяйки. Для последних и создаются всякие фреймворки, потому что профессионалов мало, а объезъян можно научить кликать по клавишам и они будут выдавать "результат", о котором я уже писал выше  :smileflag:  Вобщем, я свою позицию высказал, Вы свою высказали. На этой весёлой ноте можно и закончить.

----------


## Fallout

> Дело не в коде, а в ответственности  Сишники более ответственно подходят к работе. Но везде есть гавно-кодеры и это факт ))
> Ну да, оно и видно, что все гонятся за скоростью разработки и чем дешевле, тем лучше  Результат = гавно-софт, на который потом плюются юзеры.
> К тому-же, приимущество С в том, что он не зависит от фреймворков, в которых тоже могут содержаться баги  Насчёт ниши не спорю, есть программисты, а есть домохозяйки. Для последних и создаются всякие фреймворки, потому что профессионалов мало, а объезъян можно научить кликать по клавишам и они будут выдавать "результат", о котором я уже писал выше  Вобщем, я свою позицию высказал, Вы свою высказали. На этой весёлой ноте можно и закончить.


 Что то мне кажется у вас какое то не правильное понимание что такое framework. Они используются и в мире С, к примеру Qt.
В библиотеках как и во фреймворках могут содержаться ошибки.

----------


## Идеальный план

То есть вы считаете , что микрософт вкладывая деньги в разработку, например C# & F# просто потакает домохозяйкам?

----------


## Zelion_D

> Что то мне кажется у вас какое то не правильное понимание что такое framework. Они используются и в мире С, к примеру Qt.
> В библиотеках как и во фреймворках могут содержаться ошибки.


 Я не использую высокоуровневые библиотеки  :smileflag:  Ошибки есть везде, не спорю, но чем ниже, тем их меньше. Из-за того что потребность в безбаговом коде повышенная. Отсюда и оплата, и ответственность, и сложность...

----------


## Zelion_D

> То есть вы считаете , что микрософт вкладывая деньги в разработку, например C# & F# просто потакает домохозяйкам?


 Упрощают задачи будущим "программистам", тем самым увеличивая их кол-во, за счёт того что требования более низкие. Ну и на оплате можно будет сэкономить  :smileflag:

----------


## Идеальный план

> Отсюда и оплата, и ответственность, и сложность...


 Тут мне кажется что вы уже начали выдавать желаемое за действительное. Эти три критерия от языка мало зависят,скорее от задачи поставленной и самого заказчика.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Тут мне кажется что вы уже начали выдавать желаемое за действительное. Эти три критерия от языка мало зависят,скорее от задачи поставленной и самого заказчика.


 Конечно, полностью согласен  :smileflag:  Но согласитесь, если Вас попросят сделать, к примеру, окошко с подключением к базе данных, Вы врядле будете парится и делать это на С, возьмёте, к примеру, С# и сделаете это быстро, за меньшие деньги  :smileflag:  Но если задача более низкого уровня, то C# уже не поможет, сложность растёт, оплата тоже (программистов меньше, способных выполнить качественно задачу). Вот я и говорю, что домохозяек тренируют, чтобы они делали простые задачи, за меньшие деньги  :smileflag:  Ну я не знаю как ещё проще объяснить свою позицию...

----------


## kresteleff

*Zelion_D*, Вы мой Кумир!!!

----------


## Zelion_D

> *Zelion_D*, Вы мой Кумир!!!


 Сочуствую  :smileflag:  Пишите на флеше что Вы там пишите, не отвлекайтесь  :smileflag:

----------


## kresteleff

> Сочуствую  Пишите на флеше что Вы там пишите, не отвлекайтесь


 Спасибо за разрешение. Вы прекрасны в своем Великодушии. О Кумир.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Спасибо за разрешение. Вы прекрасны в своем Великодушии. О Кумир.


 Блаблабла  :smileflag:  Сарказм не в тему.

----------


## Fallout

> Я не использую высокоуровневые библиотеки  Ошибки есть везде, не спорю, но чем ниже, тем их меньше. Из-за того что потребность в безбаговом коде повышенная. Отсюда и оплата, и ответственность, и сложность...


 Млин а пацаны то и не знают шо это грех использовать в С либы и фреймворки, ужас

----------


## kresteleff

> Блаблабла  Сарказм не в тему.


 
Флешеры крайне одноклеточные существа. Сарказм им не свойственен. Это удел высшего разума.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Млин а пацаны то и не знают шо это грех использовать в С либы и фреймворки, ужас


 Где я писал про грех?  :smileflag:  Я написал конкретно про себя, потому что нет нужды в моих задачах. Не перекручивайте. Некрасиво  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> Флешеры крайне одноклеточные существа. Сарказм им не свойственен. Это удел высшего разума.


 Зачем же так про себя... Но если Вы настаиваете, пусть будет так.

----------


## Journeyman

> Всё портируется  При желании.


 Только иногда желания может не возникнуть. Потому что трудозатратно. Одно дело портировать приложение на qt, другое - на mfc например.




> Простых языках?  Интересно... С каких пор, тот-же javascript, стал "не простым языком"?


 Он таким и был. Прототипы-замыкания-анонимные функции - это для многих людей довольно сложные понятия. Но как их используют - вообще любопытная штука. Очень часто людям js кажется примитивным, тут подкупает похожесть синтаксиса на c. Но это совершенно другой язык со своими особенностями.

----------


## Fallout

> Где я писал про грех?  Я написал конкретно про себя, потому что нет нужды в моих задачах. Не перекручивайте. Некрасиво


 Ага значит суть не Си и остальное, а Вы и остальное. И поскольку вы пишете на си то только он заслуживает право называться языком программирования.

Вы говорили что остальные языки ущербны из за наличия фреймворков, когда же узнали для себя что они используются совмесно и с Си - то тут же заговорили о личном. Выходит что только чистый Си без либ и фреймфорков рулит, а остальное ущербно

Не съезжайте - некрасиво

----------


## Zelion_D

> Только иногда желания может не возникнуть. Потому что трудозатратно. Одно дело портировать приложение на qt, другое - на mfc например.


 Не спорю. Но возможно-же  :smileflag:  Желание, средства, время...




> Он таким и был. Прототипы-замыкания-анонимные функции - это для многих людей довольно сложные понятия. Но как их используют - вообще любопытная штука. Очень часто людям js кажется примитивным, тут подкупает похожесть синтаксиса на c. Но это совершенно другой язык со своими особенностями.


 [/QUOTE]

Не знаю, так можно сказать о многих языках, что у них схожесть. Просто этот синтаксис более читабелен, раз его во многих языках используют  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Он таким и был. Прототипы-замыкания-анонимные функции - это для многих людей довольно сложные понятия. Но как их используют - вообще любопытная штука. Очень часто людям js кажется примитивным, тут подкупает похожесть синтаксиса на c. Но это совершенно другой язык со своими особенностями.


 Что вы  - для тех кто осилил указатели все остальное несущественно :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> Ага значит суть не Си и остальное, а Вы и остальное. И поскольку вы пишете на си то только он заслуживает право называться языком программирования.
> 
> Вы говорили что остальные языки ущербны из за наличия фреймворков, когда же узнали для себя что они используются совмесно и с Си - то тут же заговорили о личном. Выходит что только чистый Си без либ и фреймфорков рулит, а остальное ущербно
> 
> Не съезжайте - некрасиво


 Неправда, Вы просто меня не поняли  :smileflag:  Постепенно приближались к истине. Речь собственно не о мне, а о программировании на языке Си. Я отвечаю на Ваши посты. Какой вопрос, такой ответ  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> Что вы  - для тех кто осилил указатели все остальное несущественно


 Вы, видимо, не осилили?  :smileflag:  Ну серьёзно, Ваш сарказм вызывает улыбку, но не более. Возможно, цель этих постов просто вызвать улыбку?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Вы, видимо, не осилили?  Ну серьёзно, Ваш сарказм вызывает улыбку, но не более. Возможно, цель этих постов просто вызвать улыбку?


 Конечно, куда нам :smileflag:  глубинная суть указателей открывается лишь только избранным

----------


## Zelion_D

> Конечно, куда нам глубинная суть указателей открывается лишь только избранным


 Ну не буду спорить, повелитель джуниоров  :smileflag:

----------


## Идеальный план

> Конечно, полностью согласен  Но согласитесь, если Вас попросят сделать, к примеру, окошко с подключением к базе данных, Вы врядле будете парится и делать это на С, возьмёте, к примеру, С# и сделаете это быстро, за меньшие деньги  Но если задача более низкого уровня, то C# уже не поможет, сложность растёт, оплата тоже (программистов меньше, способных выполнить качественно задачу).


 Вот видите, вы сами в итоге пришли к тому, что для каждого языка есть своя ниша. Ведь кашу можно кушать ложкой, вилкой, палочками, руками.., но суп только ложкой/половником ;-) а мясо ножом и вилкой - каждый заточен под свое.
Но вот оплату вы зря пытаетесь привязать к языку ,она вряд ли от него зависит. Оплата зависит от заказчика.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Вот видите, вы сами в итоге пришли к тому, что для каждого языка есть своя ниша. Ведь кашу можно кушать ложкой, вилкой, палочками, руками.., но суп только ложкой/половником ;-) а мясо ножом и вилкой - каждый заточен под свое.
> Но вот оплату вы зря пытаетесь привязать к языку ,она вряд ли от него зависит. Оплата зависит от заказчика.


 Ну так я вроде и не говорил, что это не так. Изначально речь шла о том, что Си-программисты, в большинстве своём, более квалифицированы, чем другие. Есть и исключения, я знаю граммотных людей, которые пишут на других языках, но большинство - это псевдо-программисты. А оплата зависит от сложности, квалификации ну и да, заказчика... Просто на меня тут наехали, мол я всё гавном называю, а только Си рулит, но как-бы это из-за непонимания картины в целом. Просто с появлением новых платформ и языков к ним, число программистов растёт, но кол-во действительно толковых, остаётся практически неизменным. Отсюда и такие выводы  :smileflag:

----------


## Идеальный план

пока дискут проходит в формате 3+1 хотелось бы все же внести поправку в ваш последний монолог: Си-программисты, в большинстве своём, более квалифицированы - они на столько же опытны как и разработчики на других языках и количество не опытных программеров  в пропорции таково как и в остальных языках. Вы же собираетесь утверждать что грамотных людей разговаривающих на иврите больше чем грамотных людей разговаривающих на итальянском или немецком или катакана?

----------


## Journeyman

> К тому-же, приимущество С в том, что он не зависит от фреймворков, в которых тоже могут содержаться баги


 Это спорно. Скорее всего в фреймворке будет меньше багов чем в своём велосипеде. Например код boost или qt видят тысячи людей, а вот код своей библиотеки - не так уж и много. И, например, glibc - это фреймворк? А её используют очень крутые перцы.




> Для последних и создаются всякие фреймворки, потому что профессионалов мало, а объезъян можно научить кликать по клавишам и они будут выдавать "результат", о котором я уже писал выше


 Т.е. профессионалы постоянно изобретают велосипед? Мне казалось фреймворки нужны чтобы ускорить разработку и люди не повторяли изобретение одного и того же кода и его багов. 




> Что вы  - для тех кто осилил указатели все остальное несущественно


 А освоить указатель на указатель, то титул властелина мира присваивается автоматически? Где можно получить свою долю? 




> Просто с появлением новых платформ и языков к ним, число программистов растёт, но кол-во действительно толковых, остаётся практически неизменным.


 Любопытное утверждение, но мне кажется маловероятным.

----------


## Zelion_D

> пока дискут проходит в формате 3+1 хотелось бы все же внести поправку в ваш последний монолог: Си-программисты, в большинстве своём, более квалифицированы - они на столько же опытны как и разработчики на других языках и количество не опытных программеров  в пропорции таково как и в остальных языках. Вы же собираетесь утверждать что грамотных людей разговаривающих на иврите больше чем грамотных людей разговаривающих на итальянском или немецком или катакана?


 Где сложнее задачи, там и выше уровень подготовки. А вот разговорные языки к этому не относятся, потому что я не могу сказать, что какой-то язык сложнее, а какой-то легче, зависит от того где человек вырос. А вот с языками программирования ситуация иначе... Можно хоть 10 лет тренировать сишника, а он всёравно будет показывать плохой результат, но задачи на том-же джаваскрипте в пропорции успешно/плохо выполненых задач, будет выдавать результат лучше, потому что они проще. Поэтому я всётаки смею утверждать, что низкоуровневым, в данном случае Си, программистом может стать не каждый, а того-же флешера натренировать можно и из домохозяйки. Вот я и говорю, что кол-во задач увеличивается, есть потребность в большем кол-ве программистов, вот и берут уже всех подряд, кто хоть это может сделать и внести свой вклад  :smileflag:

----------


## Идеальный план

Значится про ниши мы все же пришли к общему знаменателю ;-)




> Поэтому я всётаки смею утверждать, что низкоуровневым, в данном случае Си, программистом может стать не каждый


 Все же  вы немного критичны в этом утверждении, ведь синтаксис может выучить любой, но от этого он не станет специалистом или профессионалом? 
Никто же не отрицает того факта что С++ действительно может решать ряд задач возможно даже определенную область в которой остальным будет либо трудно либо вообще не реально работать.
А с другой стороны, для примера выучив флэш не станешь спецом сразу, надо еще и дизайнерские зачатки иметь как минимум

----------


## Zelion_D

> Значится про ниши мы все же пришли к общему знаменателю ;-)
> 
> 
> Все же  вы немного критичны в этом утверждении, ведь синтаксис может выучить любой, но от этого он не станет специалистом или профессионалом? 
> Никто же не отрицает того факта что С++ действительно может решать ряд задач возможно даже определенную область в которой остальным будет либо трудно либо вообще не реально работать.
> А с другой стороны, для примера выучив флэш не станешь спецом сразу, надо еще и дизайнерские зачатки иметь как минимум


 Верно, но мы же говорим о программировании, а не о картинках и красивых финтифлюшках?  :smileflag:  Я имею ввиду программирование, как логику работы программы + багоустойчивость. И вот благодаря тому, что на низком уровне все нюансы контроллирует программист, а не какая-то библиотека, в которой большинство "программистов" даже не пытаются разобраться. Отсюда и их слабость. Они не знают как что работает, полагаются на написанную за них библиотеку, которая тоже может содержать баги и соответственно не могут адекватно, самостоятельно, реагировать на ситуацию. Относятся к многим нюансам халатно, отсюда и баги...

----------


## Идеальный план

> Они не знают как что работает, полагаются на написанную за них библиотеку, которая тоже может содержать баги и соответственно не могут адекватно, самостоятельно, реагировать на ситуацию. Относятся к многим нюансам халатно, отсюда и баги...


 Так это как раз и есть професианализм, что бы человек знак как и что взаимодействует   и тут уже не обязательно знать какой-то конкретный язык тут надо знать технологию и сам процесс взаимодействия

----------


## Zelion_D

> Так это как раз и есть професианализм, что бы человек знак как и что взаимодействует   и тут уже не обязательно знать какой-то конкретный язык тут надо знать технологию и сам процесс взаимодействия


 Ну раз так, то тогда простыми словами, я считаю что профессионалов, по соотношению к не профессионалам, среди джаваскрипт/флеш/джава/и т.д. разработчиков, гораздо меньше и преобладающее большинство домохозяйки  :smileflag:  Потому что для того чтобы что-то полезное делать на том-же джаваскрипте, быть профи и знать как и что работает не надо, а вот чтобы писать что-то действительно полезное на Си, нужно иметь гораздо большую подготовку. Отсюда и кол-во специалистов в других областях большее  :smileflag:  Но соотношение явно не идентичное.

P.S.: Именно поэтому, в другой ветке, я и написал, что считаю ниже своего достоинства писать на этих всех языках, где такое больше кол-во "специалистов".
Да и кстати, на Си можно написать практически всё, чего не скажешь об этих специализированных языках. Поэтому, я его ставлю на планку выше и как следствие считаю, что специалисты более продвинутые. И конечно-же хочу заметить, что о скорости разработки речи не идёт  :smileflag:

----------


## Идеальный план

Никто не спорит что на ++ можно сделать вещи которые нельзя или очень трудно сделать на других языках  но выкидывать фактор времени не правильно. Иначе делая акцент на времени можно точно также поставить на плану выше ++ов другой язык 

Хотя и принимая последнее ваше высказывание, трудно не согласиться что квалификация среднего уровня программера в ++ должны быть выше такой же средней планки в других языках, но ваши критические высказывания и неприязнь к другим языкам похожа на прогрмамерский рассизм 

За сим думаю что мы пришли к общему знаменателю

----------


## kresteleff

Я уже почти расстроился, что все закончилось. Но вновь продолжается бой)))

----------


## Fallout

> Я уже почти расстроился, что все закончилось. Но вновь продолжается бой)))


 Да уже не так интересно, либо действительно тролль как подсказывают, да видно по последним постам особо, либо дела куда намного хуже

А вот тему эту таки прилично засрали, в отличии от соседней она не была стебом изначально. 
Кому интересно продолжить исследования на тему мании величия, то давайте в соседней теме

----------


## Zelion_D

> Никто не спорит что на ++ можно сделать вещи которые нельзя или очень трудно сделать на других языках  но выкидывать фактор времени не правильно. Иначе делая акцент на времени можно точно также поставить на плану выше ++ов другой язык 
> 
> Хотя и принимая последнее ваше высказывание, трудно не согласиться что квалификация среднего уровня программера в ++ должны быть выше такой же средней планки в других языках, но ваши критические высказывания и неприязнь к другим языкам похожа на прогрмамерский рассизм 
> 
> За сим думаю что мы пришли к общему знаменателю


 Мило  :smileflag:  Программерский расизм... Такого я ещё не слышал  :smileflag:

----------


## Zelion_D

> Да уже не так интересно, либо действительно тролль как подсказывают, да видно по последним постам особо, либо дела куда намного хуже
> 
> А вот тему эту таки прилично засрали, в отличии от соседней она не была стебом изначально. 
> Кому интересно продолжить исследования на тему мании величия, то давайте в соседней теме


 У Вас троллемания, а у меня всё в порядке  :smileflag:  Ладно, фиг с вами двоими, не особо нужно что-то доказывать, было-бы кому  :smileflag:  Удачи.

----------


## Phoenixxe

> У Вас троллемания, а у меня всё в порядке  Ладно, фиг с вами двоими, не особо нужно что-то доказывать, было-бы кому  Удачи.


 Как же Вы правы, коллега. Вокруг так много быдлокодеров, мнящих себя программистами, но мы то знаем правду 
Ваши слова необычайно заинтересовали меня - мне все еще надо отточить некоторые моменты в C,
так что изредка я просматриваю труды других специалистов.
Не могли бы Вы сказать в каких публичных проектах я могу увидеть Ваши строки и как Вас зовут ?

----------


## Journeyman

> Не могли бы Вы сказать в каких публичных проектах я могу увидеть Ваши строки и как Вас зовут ?


 Думаю код настоящих программистов секрет и не доступен в общем доступе. К тому же он сложен для понимания. Да что там, компилятор не всегда с ним справляется!

----------


## MrJile

*Zelion_D*, а что Вы считаете более высокой квалификацией? Что Вы вкладываете в это понятие - квалификация?

----------


## Apple

Господа программисты, подскажите, какой язык лучше выбрать для изучения С# или Java?

----------


## Fallout

> Господа программисты, подскажите, какой язык лучше выбрать для изучения С# или Java?


 Смотря что вы планируете в итоге, устроится на работу? Тогда нужно попытаться угадать рынок вакансий в будующем.
Эти два во многом очень похожи чтоб так однозначно можно было сказать. 
Я лично предполагаю что все таки у java будет больший перевес.

----------


## Journeyman

> Господа программисты, подскажите, какой язык лучше выбрать для изучения С# или Java?


 Я бы выбрал java. Оно, конечно, "write once, debug everywhere", но всё же более кроссплатформенно.

----------


## мартиша 19

Народ,подскажите,а то я на чужом компьютере по моему что то намутила.А я чайник еще тот.
Почему при просмотре журнала я вижу только "компьютер",а не узлы посещаемости (сайты).
 Как вернуть все на место?

----------


## exotix



----------


## Fallout

> 


 Всмысле достать? Скачать с того сайта откуда кусок этого кода?

----------


## exotix

Да, именно так. Но скачать не получается, так как это рекламный флеш-ролик.

----------


## Fallout

> Да, именно так. Но скачать не получается, так как это рекламный флеш-ролик.


 Как вы скачиваете?

----------


## exotix

Да в том-то и дело, что ни как    Никогда не знала, как скачать флеш с сайта, если не предоставлен исходник. Правой кнопкой мыши, как на картинке, но там нет сохранить. Вот я и подумала, может так его можно выдернуть, через код

----------


## Slav

Если пользуетесь Opera тогда: заходите на страницу с этим файлом затем жмём Файл> Сохранить как> вбрать в меню Тип файла=> файл с изображениями. В папке куда сохранили страницу найти нужній файл .swf

----------


## Идеальный план

если фоксом то через флэшгот или давнлоадхэлпер - плагины внешние

----------


## exotix

> если фоксом то через флэшгот или давнлоадхэлпер - плагины внешние


  С оперой очень легко, действительно.

----------


## Fallout

> Да в том-то и дело, что ни как    Никогда не знала, как скачать флеш с сайта, если не предоставлен исходник. Правой кнопкой мыши, как на картинке, но там нет сохранить. Вот я и подумала, может так его можно выдернуть, через код


 Хоть вы и решили свою задачу создалось впечатление что вы кое чего недопонимаете  в том как работает браузер. 

Браузер скачивает html документ, но чаще всего этого недостаточно для отображения документа, необходимо также скачать яваскрипты, стили, картинки и прочее, и где это все можно скачать указано в самом html документе.
Скачать можно любой качалкой которая поддерживает http. В вашем случае файл тот можно было скачать по тому адресу где и страничка текст с которой вы привели только надо было заменить все после последнего */* на *flash-banner.swf*
Почитайте про абсолютные и относительные ссылки в html.

----------


## exotix

> Хоть вы и решили свою задачу создалось впечатление что вы кое чего недопонимаете  в том как работает браузер. 
> 
> Браузер скачивает html документ, но чаще всего этого недостаточно для отображения документа, необходимо также скачать яваскрипты, стили, картинки и прочее, и где это все можно скачать указано в самом html документе.
> Скачать можно любой качалкой которая поддерживает http. В вашем случае файл тот можно было скачать по тому адресу где и страничка текст с которой вы привели только надо было заменить все после последнего */* на *flash-banner.swf*
> Почитайте про абсолютные и относительные ссылки в html.


 Спасибо за полезный совет. С миру по нитке, как говорится, и кругозор-то расширяется)

----------


## Ryogo

*sky**
у каждого divа должен быть свой собственный уникальный айди.
т.е.



> <a href="#" onclick="opens('*news*')"> смотреть подробнее</a>
> <div id="*news*" style="display:none">
> тут информация, которую необходимо скрыть
> </div>


 выделенное нужно заменить на уникальное значение для каждого подобного блока кода. Например, если первый блок оставить такой же, как в примере, то следующий будет выглядеть для примера так:



> <a href="#" onclick="opens('*news2*')"> смотреть подробнее</a>
> <div id="*news2*" style="display:none">
> тут информация, которую необходимо скрыть
> </div>


 вместо news2 можно взять любое другое значение (кроме уже использованных разумеется).

----------


## yur1y

Не бросайте тапками -сын хочет в программеры -куда податься ?

----------


## Аратор

> Не бросайте тапками -сын хочет в программеры -куда податься ?


 для начала не говорить ругательных слов))
а потом подумать что именно сын хочет,копаться в недрах шайтан машин или делать классные комп игры.
так как "прогер" слово ругательное то прошу вас называть нас айтишниками.
как по мне и то что слышал то либо "Шаг" либо политех.

----------


## Aksined

Люди помогите разобраться.



```
cout<<"Введите буквы для американского формата (am, pm или no - для евро формата)\n";
	do {
		scanf ("%2s",f);  //Ввод формата.
		if (strcmp(f,"am")!=0) {  //условие на правильность ввода формата.
		cout<<"Вы ввели неправильный формат, введите заново\n";
		}
	}
	while (strcmp(f,"am")!=0)
```

 А если я хочу задать несколько условий, у меня ничего не выходит.

Например:



```
cout<<"Введите буквы для американского формата (am, pm или no - для евро формата)\n";
	do {
		scanf ("%2s",f);  //Ввод формата.
		if ((strcmp(f,"am")!=0)||(strcmp(f,"am")!=0)||(strcmp(f,"am")!=0)) {  //условие на правильность ввода формата.
		cout<<"Вы ввели неправильный формат, введите заново\n";
		}
	}
	while ((strcmp(f,"am")!=0)||(strcmp(f,"am")!=0)||(strcmp(f,"am")!=0));
```

 Этот код не работает

----------


## Fallout

> Люди помогите разобраться.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cout<<"Введите буквы для американского формата (am, pm или no - для евро формата)\n";
> 	do {
> 		scanf ("%2s",f);  //Ввод формата.
> 		if (strcmp(f,"am")!=0) {  //условие на правильность ввода формата.
> ...


 Что значит *не работает*? 

ЗЫ Кстати зачем дважды условие писать? можно же выйти из цикла по break

----------


## Aksined

> Что значит *не работает*? 
> 
> ЗЫ Кстати зачем дважды условие писать? можно же выйти из цикла по break


 Когда вводишь am, все нормально, код срабатывает, но когда no или pm выдает: cout<<"Вы ввели неправильный формат, введите заново\n";

А надо, чтобы тоже выходил из цикла.

----------


## Fallout

> Когда вводишь am, все нормально, код срабатывает, но когда no или pm выдает: cout<<"Вы ввели неправильный формат, введите заново\n";


 ((strcmp(f,"am")!=0)||(strcmp(f,"am")!=0)||(strcmp  (f,"am")!=0)) --- где тут *pm*? тут в трех случаях *am*




> А надо, чтобы тоже выходил из цикла.


 так выходите из цикла с помощью break, после cout<<"Вы ввели неправильный формат, введите заново\n"; а не повторяйте тоже условие  в условии цикла

----------


## Aksined

```
#include <iostream>
#include <stdio.h>
using namespace std;
void main () {
setlocale (0,"");
char *f=new char[2];
	cout<<"Введите буквы для американского формата (am, pm или no - для евро формата)\n";
	do {
		scanf ("%2s",f);  //Ввод формата.
		if (strcmp(f,"am")!=0) {  //условие на правильность ввода формата.
		cout<<"Вы ввели неправильный формат, введите заново\n";
		}
		else {
		break;
		}
	}
	while (strcmp(f,"am")!=0);
}
```

 Смотрите, этот код работает, а если сюда в if и в while добавить еще условия pm или no,  то код корректно работать не будет.
Почему??

----------


## Ronan

> Господа программисты, подскажите, какой язык лучше выбрать для изучения С# или Java?


 если по крупным конторам, то у нас гораздо больше востребована java, в штатах - с# 
платят примерно одинаково при прочих равных
java перспективнее, имхо

----------


## ag

> Смотрите, этот код работает, а если сюда в if и в while добавить еще условия pm или no,  то код корректно работать не будет.
> Почему??


 попробуй поменять || на && (и как выше предложено три "am" на "am", "pm" и "no")

----------


## Алиса_

Всем, привет! Извините, если вопрос не по теме..., но Очень нужна помощь! Ситуация следующая... на работе поставили вместо не лиценз. Windows - Fedora15 kde. и теперь у меня проблема...т.к. я работала в excel и все документы в excel, ну с этим я разобралась сохраняю в формате xml и могу вносить изменения...,НО проблема в том, что мне нужно периодически высылать своим клиентам -баланс - например, а у них у всех стоит  Windows. 
Вопрос  -В каком формате я должна сохранить документ, чтобы люди смогли его открыть в  Excel...., (наш "специалист" -предлагает сохранять в pdf и отправлять, но людям очень не удобно...я пыталась отправить в формате xls -один день открылся документ, на следующий нет (один и тот же человек)....Может быть  - это вообще не возможно? а, я пытаюсь изобрести велосипед, может нужна какая-то спец.последовательность или ....? 
Пожалуйста, ПОМОГИТЕ, нет уже сил...
Большое Человеческое Спасибо!!!!! От меня +++

----------


## Phoenixxe

>> сохраняю в формате xml и могу вносить изменения...,
xml ? я так понимаю это "Microsoft Excel 2003 XML" в OpenOffice или LibreOffice
попробуйте все таки xls
или xlsx если у клиентов 2007-й офис

для таблиц без макросов и всяких излишеств обычно все работает нормально
так что уберите лишнее из файликов
и помните клиент имеет право возражать только если его windows или MOffice лицензионный

> pdf
если клиенты не должны изменять файл - самый лучший вариант

----------


## микки

Только не смейтесь пожалуйста, у меня смайлики стали неподвижные, с чем это может быть связано?

----------


## Aksined

Всем Здравствуйте.

Ув. программисты у кого есть исходники на С++ простенького органайзера, могли бы выложить.
Можно в личку. 
Буду также рад алгоритму написания проги.

Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Slav

Хотелось бы знать мнение программистов о Python. С каким языком по функциональности его можно сравнить и стоит ли его учить

----------


## Suicide

> Хотелось бы знать мнение программистов о Python. С каким языком по функциональности его можно сравнить и стоит ли его учить


 С Ruby можно сравнивать
>стоит ли его учить
Смотря для чего

----------


## Slav

да просто у кого не спросишь все говорят либо про Си либо Java. Я так понимаю Python позволяет программировать приложения для разных платформ и веб приложения не хуже Си либо Java?? И возможно ли на нем писать программы для микроконтроллеров??

----------


## lager333

Вам следует определиться в какой области вы будете программировать:
Веб программист по написание сайтов или Программист по написанию ПО
Если вы хотите быть программером по написанию ПО то советую начать с TPASCAL
Если Веб то начните с HTML

----------


## a1ro

> Вам следует определиться в какой области вы будете программировать:
> Веб программист по написание сайтов или Программист по написанию ПО
> Если вы хотите быть программером по написанию ПО то советую начать с TPASCAL
> Если Веб то начните с HTML


 у вас, простите, каша в голове. И то, и то - ПО. Если уже делить, то более традиционно - на веб и десктоп.
Про паскаль забудьте сразу.
HTML - не язык программирования, а язык разметки. Общее представление иметь нужно, конечно, но если учить именно вебдев - попробуйте PHP или Javascript.



> да просто у кого не спросишь все говорят либо про Си либо Java. Я так понимаю Python позволяет программировать приложения для разных платформ и веб приложения не хуже Си либо Java?? И возможно ли на нем писать программы для микроконтроллеров??


 Python - высокоуровневый язык, он не предназначен для программирования микроконтроллеров.

----------


## Нулевой

HTML - не язык программирования, а язык разметки. Общее представление иметь нужно, конечно, но если учить именно вебдев - попробуйте PHP или Javascript.
Думаю стоит начинать с пхп на с Javascript а дальше смотреть чем человек хочет заниматся

----------


## Белый_Ангел

есть программа которая случайным образом выбирает слово, и что бы базу слов составляла я?

----------


## Programming4Life

choice word.zip держи, если не запустится установить .Net Framework 4

----------


## Белый_Ангел

> Вложение 4521261 держи, если не запустится установить .Net Framework 4


  класс спасибо большое=)) я столько искала подобную программу=))))))))

----------


## Белый_Ангел

ребята есть легкая в использовании программа для подбора паролей=))

----------


## Programming4Life

лучше удали сей пост иначе инквизиция бан влепит

----------


## людичка

как вылечить прогу Winstep Xtreme,если известен код для продления лицензии,но непонятно на чьё имя регистрировать?

----------


## Programming4Life

зайти на ex.ua написать в поиске Winstep Xtreme и скачать прогу со вшитым лекарством
надо бы форум переименовать  в forum.crack.ua =)

----------


## людичка

о,спасибо

----------

